# Color question on yearling



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

We have a yearling paint colt out of a smoky black mare and our sorrel stallion. When he was born, he looked like a palomino, now he's like a golden buckskin kind of color, but he has no black on his legs, but he has a black mane and tail? Or mostly black anyway. Anyone have any idea on what color he might be? I can't post a picture because I'm on my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

You would have to post pictures for anyone to give you a decent response.

From the sounds of it, he very well may be a buckskin. His genetics tell him he could be. Same with the color that you describe. Not all buckskins have black points on their legs.

Then again, he could be palomino that has the sooty gene that will make his mane/tail dirty looking.

16.67% -Smoky Black
*16.67% -Buckskin*
16.67% -Black
16.67% -Bay
*16.67% -Palomino*
16.67% -Chestnut


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Would love to see some pictures of your horse


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

I figured it out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh he is cute!

I'd definitely say he's a buckskin.

He's so adorable!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks more like a palomino with Sooty gene than a buckskin
Morgan Colors- Palomino Morgan Horses


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Buckskin. White on the legs is hiding the black leg points.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He is just darling. Can I have him?  LoL


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Buckskin. Another point, as well as his high whites, is that bay and buckskin foals are usually born without their dark points, and it can take up to two years before they have shed in completely. In a couple of the pics you can see his points coming in on his hinds - that's why they look a touch grey.


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> He is just darling. Can I have him?  LoL


He's for sale in Alberta! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Buckskin. You can see his dark points on hinds


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

definitely buckskin, of course genetically he has dark points but since white covers all you cant see them, only a hint of them in the hind legs.


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm going with a buckskin too. If you look closely at his legs, you can see the darker points that should start to show as he grows. He is also showing black points/shading in his ears.

Jingojewel, you said he was for sale...I'm in Alberta too and would love to know more about him. Send me a PM!


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And ok, ill pm you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, such a cute colt and looks like a buckskin to me as well, however late I am lol!!! Just a question, what is he bred to do? I like his looks a lot!


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

He's got some rope horse bloodlines on the bottom, he's out of Silver Sage Cowgirl, who was sired by RD Illini Cujo King. He was sired by Av Robins Kokanee, but honestly I don't know what he is bred for! 

Something I thought was neat, he's got champagne in his pedigree a few generations back in My Skip Ashwood.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

And my skip ashwood was a halter horse sire.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

That is so interesting!!! How big do you expect him to be? Think he will be a chunk?


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Well his dam is only about 14.1 an his sires about 15.1 or so, so he won't be to big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Dang, if I wasn't planning on breeding my mare for a keeper next year, I'd be very interested in him. I don't like tall horses at all and prefer a short stocky mare/gelding. I think he is pretty close to out of my reach though, lol! Keep us updated with pics, please!!! I'd love to see how he matures!


----------



## jingojewel (Jan 19, 2012)

Hes gonna be short and stocky for sure, his dams built pretty solidly and his sire is a pretty big boy for his height. If you were ever interested though he is for sale! As well as his half sister, who's drop dead gorgeous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

